# Chinese planes



## chinese carpenter (Oct 21, 2010)

Chinese planes


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice collection. Is there a point to the post though? Some words of wisdom would be cool.


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

Is that a fence on the spoke shave?


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I notice you have a few chisels without handles. What is the proper way to make handles for that style of chisel. Socket seems to be shallow. How do you keep the handles in.


----------



## opticsguy (Apr 27, 2010)

*chinese planes*

Very interesting collection. I have about 100 china planes, most seem to be home made and it is interesting to see the slightly differing styles from north to south and also the woods used.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum CC, tell us a little about yourself.


----------

